# There's a new CD in the house!



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Way to go! That is great!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Finley!


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Congratulations.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

WTS - huge congrats!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations! Great job!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Whoo hoooooo  Huge congratulations


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah congrats ! Way to go you two!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thats awesome! Go Finley!! Where was the trial?


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you all!

> Allison, it was at Talbot County Kennel Club. Their first trial in their new building (maybe their first ever, not sure). Really a nice place. Everyone was so helpful and friendly doing their best to make us newbies feel at home.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Congratulations to you and Finley. That is great news !


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow! I'm jealous!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Congratulations, that is awesome news


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations  I love hearing about these accomplishments - very inspiring


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Finley. So happy for you.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Congratulations. And, although I can, of course, go look these things up for myself, if you have time would you give me a brief idea of what a dog must do to become a Companion Dog? (I believe that is what CD stands for!)

I do not need to know all the trials. I just want an idea of what the dog must prove to be able to do. My Golden's dam or her dam (I would have to look it up) earned her CD. I am trying to learn a bit more.

You people who compete have my great respect for your huge efforts!

NewfieMom


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations to you! That sounds like a very fun, satisfying trial.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

NewfieMom said:


> Congratulations. And, although I can, of course, go look these things up for myself, if you have time would you give me a brief idea of what a dog must do to become a Companion Dog? (I believe that is what CD stands for!)
> 
> I do not need to know all the trials. I just want an idea of what the dog must prove to be able to do. My Golden's dam or her dam (I would have to look it up) earned her CD. I am trying to learn a bit more.
> 
> ...


The CD tests obedience basics and it is about 80 percent heeling. There is a heeling pattern the judge asks from you, and a heel free without a leash. There is heel in a figure 8 around two people called posts with a couple sits. After that, there is a Stand For Exam in which you ask your dog to stay in a standing position and leave the dog by a few feet, while the judge examines the dog by touching him/her. There is a recall in which you leave your dog on a stay, walk to the other side of the ring, then call front when signaled by the judge and finish. Lastly, there are the longer stays- a sit and then a down stay. It is fun. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41lYXu27las


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Ljilly28 said:


> The CD tests obedience basics and it is about 80 percent heeling. There is a heeling pattern the judge asks from you, and a heel free without a leash. There is heel in a figure 8 around two people called posts with a couple sits. After that, there is a Stand For Exam in which you ask your dog to stay in a standing position and leave the dog by a few feet, while the judge examines the dog by touching him/her. There is a recall in which you leave your dog on a stay, walk to the other side of the ring, then call front when signaled by the judge and finish. Lastly, there are the longer stays- a sit and then a down stay. It is fun. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41lYXu27las


I had to check the youtube video to see which one you chose and was happy to see Dee Dee Anderson and Dream getting a perfect 200. I watched it many times when I was training Zoe. Well worth watching for anyone training for a CD.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Way to go!!!! 1st place too!


----------

